

Bringing our website up to date - erickhill
http://www.couchsurfing.org/news/cs-organization/bringing-our-website-up-to-date/?utm_source=mails&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TOU

======
roycyang
I had two friends who regularly hosted on couchsurfing in the early 2000's
when it wasn't that popular yet. I thought at that time it was insane for two
young girls to host random strangers on their couch. They loved the experience
and I guess couchsurfing paved the way for sites like airbnb. Good for them, I
hope they do well.

